# I used TP Mister. It really helped!



## 17186 (Jun 21, 2005)

TP Mister attaches to the side of the toilet and it treats toilet paper with a light mist of water, for a better clean.You can find out more about this great product by going to http://www.tpmister.comKaren


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

Hi Karen,You posted about this product a few days ago - is there a particular reason for the second post? Or it it just that good!


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Why wouldn't a spray bottle of water on the back of the toilet do just as well? Sounds cheaper to me.


----------



## 17186 (Jun 21, 2005)

The product is that good! I am just trying to get the word out on this product. I swear by it.Karen


----------



## 17186 (Jun 21, 2005)

A spray bottle is similar, but it needs refilled. TP Mister is the best option. It never needs replaced or refilled, is always there when you need it, and doesn't cost a dime after the inital purchase or need any maintainance.Karen


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

What about having a biddeu installed? (I know thats the wrong spelling) I need Spas to help out. You would damn near pay for it saving T.rolls in a couple of years. I think they are very hygienic & you can wash your feet in them too.


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

Just a note that I have deleted the other threads about this product, as we have discovered that Karen Harmon is involved with the company that produces this product.Any posts in the Products, services etc forum can be about commercial products, but please do not post about a product you are selling in any other forum - and we would encourage you to be more open about the fact that you will benefit from any sales of this product in future.Thanks for your consideration.Sophie


----------

